# FC2007: Fur Your Eyes Only - November Mission Briefings



## frysco (Nov 30, 2006)

Dear frith, my covers blown as wide as my ears are long and theres no way
I am gonna get out of this one. I am sending this communique via the
secret carrot in the Farmers Market. Hopefully HQ will get it and get it
out to the agents. Oh man..here they come....

In this issue:
1.  Hotels - both of them - sold out
2.  Pre-Registration Cutoff Date Reminder
3.  Hotel reservation Cutoff Date Reminder
4.  Artshow Sold out
5.  Preliminary Schedule Published
6.  Go-fur Hunt!
7.  Extra AV Staff needed
8.  Special Musical Guest
9.  Fursuit Badge Procedure
10. Next Public Meeting



FC2007 November Mission Briefing:

*1.  Hotels - both of them - sold out*

The San Jose Doubletree is completely sold out at this point. Sadly, our
overflow hotel is now also sold out. We are in communication with the
Holiday Inn to see if an expansion is possible, but if not please see our
page on other hotels that are nearby.

<http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2007/other_hotels.php>


*2.  Pre-Registration Cutoff Date Reminder*

Just a reminder that with the holidays fast approaching, the deadline for
preregistration cutoff is December 30. Standing in lines makes any agent
open target ya know. Avoid that fate and save $5 at the same time!

*3.  Hotel reservation Cutoff Date Reminder*

December 30 is also the cutoff for hotel reservations. Not that there are
likely to be any left at the convention rate by then...but you never know,
there may be some agents who just can't make it. Pesky henchman and all
that sort of thing.


*4.  Artshow Sold out*

The Artshow for _FC2007_ is sold out. We expect that applications currently
in the mail will fill in the remaining panels. While we're excited that
our show has filled in record time, we're also sad that some artists will
miss out. We'll do our best to have as many of you in the show as
possible.

If you'd like to be put on a waiting list, please send in your application
as usual and we'll inform you if you have guaranteed space, or if you're
on the waiting list. We won't bank any cheques until we can guarantee you
space. It is usual that some artists cancel, or reduce their panel numbers
leading up to the con, so don't give up hope just yet. Also, it's common
that unused panels become available at show, so even if we can't guarantee
you panels, you may want to plan to bring along a half or full panel's
worth of artwork "just in case". Tell us if you're doing this, so we can
keep you informed, and prepare our databases before the show.

*5.  Preliminary Schedule Published*

A preliminary version of the schedule for _Further Confusion 2007_ is now
online at our WWW site, available at:

<http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2007/schedulebyday.php>

This schedule is connected directly into our scheduling system, so is
subject to change as we work on putting the year's convention together.
But things are getting pretty well locked down. So, take a peek, see what
we have to offer now, and check back as we give you even more reason to
make it out to San Jose, in January.


*6.  Go-fur Hunt!*

Even with all of our staff, we need spur of the moment help too. New to
the whole con thing? Wanna see how it works behind the scenes? Can't
afford the membership? Or just wanna help out? Gofuring is for you then.
Head up to the Gofur Den! 20 hours of your time from Thursday til Monday
and you get access to gofur crash, food, and the option of compensation or
a free membership to _FC2008_!


*7.  Extra AV Staff needed*

AV Tech crew is accepting applications for at-convention staff for all
positions at all events.  No experience necessary.   Staff Registration
and a minimum of 2 shifts are requested.   Shifts available for all major
events (FNL, Masquerade, etc..) as well as time slot based shifts for
FCTV, and  regular technical operations.  E-mail av_@_furtherconfusion.org
if interested.


*8.  Special Musical Guest*

_FC2007_ is pleased to announce special music guests, Sub-level 03.  The air
will be buzzing with fresh energy and sounds as Sub-level 03 takes the
stage before you very ears.  Get your paws moving to the groove of SL3 in
fursuit or out and come party with SL3 on their Fallout tour show at
_FC2007_.

<http://www.sublevel3.us/>


*9.  Fursuit Badge Procedure*

If you have a fursuit, are pre-registered, and need a fursuit badge,
here's what to do. Before January 1, 2007, send a picture of your fursuit
to fursuit-badges_@_furtherconfusion.org and include the following
information in the email:

- Your real name
- The fursuit name
- Your registration confirmation number

The file can be any standard picture format (JPEG, PNG, TIFF, etc.) at 300
DPI with a usable area of 450 by 600 pixels.

The first fursuit badge is free (though a donation to the convention would
be appreciated), while subsequent badges are $5 each.

Photographs for fursuit badges will also be taken at the convention.
Please see the times that will be posted at the Registration Desk for the
hours this will be offered.


*10. Next Public Meeting*

Our next staff meeting will be December 16th starting at noon in the San
Jose Doubletree. Parking is free - just tell the parking attendant that
you're with _Further Confusion_ when you arrive, and then get a sticker for
your parking slip in the meeting.


Technology gets better everyday. That's fine. But most of the time all you
need is a stick of gum, a pocket knife and a smile.
--
_Further Confusion_
info_@_furtherconfusion.org
http://www.furtherconfusion.org/


----------

